# Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten



## SirOliver (17. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen an euch

Ich bin mal mit 14 Jahren Angeln gewesen. Mein Papa hatte damals alles für mich fertig gemacht. Damals haben wir mit Boilis geangelt auf Karpfen. Auf Forelle waren es Maden oder Mais. Für mich gab es damals 2 Arten von Ruten (Stipp und Wurfrute). Geangelt habe ich mit einer Pose oder auf Grund. 

Heute wenn ich mich hier im Forum so umschaue, verstehe ich nur gerade mal die Grundbegriffe. Es scheint sich verdammt viel getan zu haben. Jetzt werde ich mal so einiges schreiben und vielleicht kann ja der eine oder andere Helfen das ich mit meinem Wissen weiter komme.

Mal meine Ausrüstung:

Ich habe 3 Wurfruten. Welche Gewichte die haben und so, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich Angel auf mit Pose auf Forellen. Davon habe ich mir einige gekauft. Natürlich habe ich einen Setzkescher und einen Kescher. 
Einen Eimer mit Wasser immer daneben weil den Fisch darf man nicht einfach so anfassen. Habe verschiedene Größen an Hacken und auch Bleie.

Wie hier der eine oder andere lesen kann, bin ich noch ein Anfänger. Was die Zeit aber ändern wird. Es ist ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Mein ziel ist es auch, dass ich ende des Jahren mit meiner Frau einen Fischereischein machen werde und dann weiter schauen.

Mit der Zeit werde ich natürlich die Ruten die ich gerade so habe auch erweitern mit anderen. Ich werde bestimmt den einen oder anderen Fehler machen, der euch nicht passieren würde. Doch wenn man alleine ist, ist es auch schwer es anders zu machen.

Wenn ich also jetzt langsam anfange meine Ruten zu verändern, würde ich mich über einen Tip freuen. 

Ich Angel auf Forelle und Karpfen. Köder sind Bienenmarden und Boilis wie auch Mais. Ich hoffe auch wennd as eine oder andere doppelt hier steht, dass hier der eine oder andere mir einen Tip geben kann.


----------



## Locke4865 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

1.Tip
Ich würde dir raten das Angeln einzustellen bis du den Schein hast
ohne kanns bei ner Kontrolle schnell sehr teuer werden und sich das ganze in die Länge ziehen:g


----------



## crazyFish (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Willkommen im Board.

Wenn ich dass hier richtig verstehe willst du den Thread nutzen um nach und nach deine Fragen los zu werden? Auch ne interessante Art der Informationsgewinnung und auf dem Wege kommt es nicht für jede kleine Frage zu nem neuen Thread.


----------



## SirOliver (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Ich Angel zur Zeit nur an einem Forellenpuff wo auch Karpfen drin sind. Ich werde bestimmt nicht schwarz Angeln. :g


crazyFish schrieb:


> Willkommen im Board.
> 
> Wenn ich dass hier richtig verstehe willst du den Thread nutzen um nach  und nach deine Fragen los zu werden? Auch ne interessante Art der  Informationsgewinnung und auf dem Wege kommt es nicht für jede kleine  Frage zu nem neuen Thread.




Ja das habe ich so auch vor. Das ist für mich auch Wichtig, dass auch ich mir anschauen kann wie was und warum. Wenn jemand dann sagt, dass er Hilft, kann ich das nachlesen und auch verarbeiten.


----------



## prey (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

was willste denn genau wissen ?


----------



## SirOliver (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Was genau für eine Wurfrute würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo cih mich Melden kann für den Schein in BW? Das Forum hier ist so Groß und die SuFu findet bei einer Anfrage 100 Einträge.


----------



## prey (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

http://www.lfvbw.de/77.0.html schau mal da rein, wegen der rute musst du mal sagen mit was für fischgrößen zu rechnen ist und wie groß das gewässer ist ;+


----------



## SirOliver (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*



prey schrieb:


> http://www.lfvbw.de/77.0.html schau mal da rein, wegen der rute musst du mal sagen mit was für fischgrößen zu rechnen ist und wie groß das gewässer ist ;+




Super... Das Hilft mir schonmal sehr viel Weiter. Habe da auch eine Anschrift gefunden wo ich mich dran wenden kann.

Mit der Rute ist es so, dass der Teich wo ich gerade dran bin gerade mal 30 Meter mal 30 Meter.

Also nichts besonderes. Später wird es ein Baggerloch sein, wo er eine Tiefe von knapp 30 Meter hat. Da wird das ganze interessanter. Ich möchte mich gerne auf Karpfen spezialisieren.


----------



## crazyFish (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*



SirOliver schrieb:


> Was genau für eine Wurfrute würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Damit würde ich ersma warten. Arbeite dich über den Kurs und das Forum in die ganze Thematik ein.
Überleg dir wo du dann mit deinem Schein auf was angeln willst und besorg ein paar Fakten zu Gewässer und bedingungen. Sonst gibt es von 10 Usern 15 unterschiedliche Meldungen.

Je mehr Input du bringst desto besser wird der Output sein


----------



## prey (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

jeder hat seine eigenen vorlieben und man sollte sich mal richtig mit dem gewässer in dem man angelt auseinander setzen so kommt das wissen beinahe von selbst, die gegebenheiten sind eben überall anders und verlangen meistens (nicht immer) unterschiedliche ausrüstung usw. wär aber natürlich schon hilfreich wenn du wüsstest was für gerätschaften du schon besitzt.


----------



## SirOliver (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Mal kurz eben gefragt. Gibt es einj Buch oder so, welches als Anfänger zu empfehlen ist? So eine Art Anglerbibel oder Fischerbibel?

Was habe ich an Sachen? Das schwer zu sagen, da es bisher so 08/15 Sachen sind. Also daher ist es kein Thema die aus zu sortieren.


----------



## prey (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

jup das anglerboard #6 

es gibt eine ganze menge an fachliteratur, was bestimmtes kann ich leider nicht empfehlen aber da findest du bestimmt tausende bücher das eine taugt halt mehr als das andere, das meiste findest du aber eh schon im internet modernes karpfenfischen bei google bringt dir da einige treffer mit montagen ausrüstung usw. usw. Lass dich halt nur am anfang nicht gleich vom tacklewahn anstecken das kommt ohnehin mit der zeit  im übrigen lernst du schon sehr viel bei der fischerprüfung dafür ist der vorbereitungslehrgang ja da.


----------



## SirOliver (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Okay... Ich danke dir für diese kleine Info. Es ist halt auch nicht gerade einfach. Das was ich hier manchmal lese, erinnert mich an Chinesisch ^^ Aber mit der Zeit werde ich das eine oder andere schon verstehen.

Ich denke mal, dass ich erstmal die Tage zum Angeln an einem Teich fahren werde. Dann versuche ich nach 20 Jahren mal wieder auf Karpfen mit Vanille Boilis zu gehen. Dann sieht man mal weiter ^^

Benutzt ihr einen Pieper oder wie macht ihr das als Bißanzeiger?


----------



## prey (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

ist der teich privat ? weil ohne schein würd ich nicht unbedingt auf einem öffentlichem gewässer angeln das kann üble konsequenzen haben zumindest sehr teuer werden :c

auf grund piepser mit pose hast ja sichtkontakt in deinem fall mit boilies mit pieper, obwohl wenn vorhanden und du nicht weit weg gehst(was ich allgemein nicht machen würde) die knarre bei einer freilaufrolle auch ausreichend ist.


----------



## SirOliver (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Da wo ich erstmal Angeln gehe ist ein Forellenpuff. Also daher brauche ich da keinen Schein. Das sagte mir dort der Besitzer.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich dann aber in einem Verein sein, wo ich den Schein brauche und hoffe, dass ich das schaffen werde.


----------



## prey (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

also schaffen tust es ganz bestimmt ist nicht unbedingt eine herausforderung vorallem macht das lernen und vorbereiten ja obendrein auch noch spaß da fällt es nicht schwer :g


----------



## Grundel48 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Sir Oliver Du schaffst die Prüfung ganz bestimmt. Ich hab meine letzten Monat gemacht. Es war zwar viel lernen aber die prüfung ansich war dann recht einfach.

Gruss

Grundel


----------



## schäfti (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

also erstma zum schein ich hab ihn auch dieses jahr gemacht grundlegend is pass im unterriocht auf arbeite mit und wenn de was net verstehst fragen ... dann fällt des lernen leichter und is net so viel ....
was genau verstehst du unter wurfrute eig ist jede rute ne wurfrute auch ne stippe ...
an dem privatteich wo nur forellen und karpfne sind brauchste dne cih kein ´so großes umfangreiches eqipment aber wenn de dann im verein bist sollteste ausbreiten also wichtig ist wie große fische drinne sind wie tief die stellen die du fischt sind welchen köder du nimmst wleche distanz ...
des alles sollteste bei der rutenwahl beachten aber cih empfehle dir mach deinen schein pass gut auf dann haste auch keine probleme mit den begriffen...
irgentwann kommt des von selbst ...
eine frage kennst du das gewässer gut oder nicht so gut ??


----------



## crazyFish (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*



SirOliver schrieb:


> Mal kurz eben gefragt. Gibt es einj Buch oder so, welches als Anfänger zu empfehlen ist? So eine Art Anglerbibel oder Fischerbibel?
> ....



Für den Karpfenbereich kann ich dir da leider nichts empfehlen. Für das Spinnfischen bin ich von diesem ganz überzeugt.

*Spinnfischen*  - *Johannes Dietel*

Ist nicht gerade billig aber vielleicht findest du ja irgendwo eine gebrauchte Version. Das Buch zeigt eine schöne Übersicht über alle Ködervarianten die in den letzten Jahren aufgetaucht sind und ist deswegen gerade für Einsteiger interessant, da man alles an einem Stück hat und sich nicht alle Infos selber zusammen suchen muss.

Meine Ausgabe sieht aus als wäre sie schon ein Jahrzehnt alt, da ich sie schon mehreren Junganglern geliehen habe |rolleyes auch da war die Resonanz bis jetzt rein positiv.  

Alles andere was ich an Literatur habe (ja ich mag auch im Internetzeitalter noch Bücher) ist leider zu schlecht oder speziell.


----------



## SirOliver (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Okay... Spinnfischen ist ja das, wenn man die Schnurr immer wieder reinholt und rausschmeißt oder?

Wie teuer ist eigentlich so ein Schein? Die Vorprüfung und dann die Prüfung an sich?


----------



## SirOliver (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

In den nächsten 2 Wochen soll es ja noch so heiß sein. Doch hat da jemand die Erfahrung, wie Karpfen oder Forellen beißen und wenn ja mit welcher Methode? Ich werde am 27.07. Angeln fahren an einem kleinem See. Daher ist halt dieses meine Frage.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Unsere Karpfen haben sich aktuell allesamt unter die Sprungschicht verzogen, stehen in den tieferen Gegenden am Tag, nur in den nicht so heißen Stunden lassen die sich im flachen sehen. 

Tagsüber ist da nicht viel los mit denen, auch wen man eine gute Stelle unter der Schicht hat, fressen tun sie nicht wirklich.


----------



## SirOliver (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Unsere Karpfen haben sich aktuell allesamt unter die Sprungschicht verzogen, stehen in den tieferen Gegenden am Tag, nur in den nicht so heißen Stunden lassen die sich im flachen sehen.
> 
> Tagsüber ist da nicht viel los mit denen, auch wen man eine gute Stelle unter der Schicht hat, fressen tun sie nicht wirklich.




Okay. Das heißt also: Am Morgen Rute auf Grund legen und schauen was passiert ^^ 
Na das sollte ja nicht schwer sein. Wie sieht es denn da mit Forellen aus?


----------



## schäfti (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

inoment ist nachts auf karpfen ideal...
forellen kannste den ganzen tag fangen halten sich etz in den kühlen bereichen auf also in tiechen meistens in der mitte und überm grund 
also mich hat der schein gekostet 
90€ die lehrgänge
26€ die prüfung
und 55€ der schein 
also gesamt 171€
und den schein musste alle 5 jahre lösen also prüfung und lehrgang brauchste nur einmal aber die 55 zahlste dann alle 5 jahre oder du nimmst einen auf lebenszeit dioe sind dann teurer musste aber keinen mehr lösen danach ...


----------



## SirOliver (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Das ist doch schon mal nicht schlecht. Wollte ja eine Nacht dort bleiben. Meine Frau wird dann schlafen*g*
Meine Frau wird da auf Forelle gehen. Somit wird das total entspannt. Auf Karpfen habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich dort mit Boilis gehe und Forelle mit Maden oder Mais. Das sollte ja was werden oder?


----------



## prey (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

mit boilies könnte es aber ein wenig schwieriger werden wenn die karpfen dort nicht oft mit kugeln beangelt werden, da solltest du den besitzer mal fragen der kann dir da sich einen tipp geben also wenn boilies nicht so bekannt dort sind wäre vorfüttern mal dringend nötig und ich denke das du dort in dem fall mehr erfolg mit mais auf karpfen haben könntest gleich angeboten wie die boilies auf grund, mit teichforellen kenn ich mich leider nicht so besonders gut aus hab die immer mit kleinen spinnern und ganz simplen forellenteig oder würmern gefangen hat eigentlich immer funktioniert


----------



## Kotzi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Ein ganz neuer Tipp, suche dir hier im Forum leute mit denen du mal angeln
gehst, so konnte ich mir bisher am meisten wissen aneignen, denn vom zuschauen und nachmachen lernt man mehr als man lesen kann.


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

@ kotzi

Sehr guter Beitrag.

*V*ormachen, *E*rklären, *N*achmachen, *Ü*ben !
(Bundeswehr lässt grüßen  )


----------



## SirOliver (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Einen wunderschönen zu euch.

Na das mit dem Anfüttern wird nicht wirklich was *g* Bin gerade von dem Teich wo ich hinfahre 400 Kilometer weit weg. Aber der Besitzer des Teiches sagt, dass die dort Boilis kennen. Also wird das schon was.

@kotzi: Jep. Doch das ist gar nicht so einfach. Ich habe ja noch keinen Schein und daher wird das kaum gehen. Die meisten sind bei ihrem Verein oder dort am Angeln wo man einen Schein braucht.

Aber nächstes Jahr sieht das alles besser aus *g*


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Wie kannst du nicht wissen welches Wurfgewicht deine Ruten haben... wird wohl lange gehen bis du mal eine abbrichst wegen Überlastung..... das steht doch normal auch auf dem Rutenblank... schau da mal drauf das müsst da stehen.


Setzkescher sind so gut wie im ganzen Land verboten... gibt glaub noch Ausnahmen aber da wäre ich vorsichtig und würde nachfragen ob du das darfst.


----------



## SirOliver (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Wie kannst du nicht wissen welches Wurfgewicht deine Ruten haben... wird wohl lange gehen bis du mal eine abbrichst wegen Überlastung..... das steht doch normal auch auf dem Rutenblank... schau da mal drauf das müsst da stehen.
> 
> 
> Setzkescher sind so gut wie im ganzen Land verboten... gibt glaub noch Ausnahmen aber da wäre ich vorsichtig und würde nachfragen ob du das darfst.



Das mit dem Setzkescher ist schon mal gut zu wissen. Werde da dann drauf achten.

Wegen dem WG habe ich gerade geschaut. Auf der einen Rute steht gar nichts weil die schon verdammt Alt ist. 

Auf den anderen beiden steht folgendes:

B-Square Fisching MULTI-X420 40-100g
Paladin JC-3007 Länge 3m Section:7 Action: 80-120 g

Das ist das, was ich dort gefunden habe.


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*



SirOliver schrieb:


> ist.
> 
> Auf den anderen beiden steht folgendes:
> 
> ...


 
Na hier hast du Doch die Wurfgewichtsangaben. Das optimale WG liegt irgendwo dazwischen. Weiter nach unten ist kein Problem, nur darüber solltest Du nicht gehen.
Jetzt vergleiche einfach die Rute ohne WG Angaben mit den beiden anderen. So solltest Du Dich auch da an das optimale WG herantasten können.


----------



## SirOliver (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

SRY wenn ich das jetzt gerade schreibe aber ich verstehe nur BHF gerade ....


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

?????
Die eine Rute hat 40-100g WG und die andere 80-120g - hast Du doch selbst abgelesen. Jetzt schau Dir halt die Rute ohne Angaben an und vergleich sie mit den beiden anderen Ruten.


----------



## SirOliver (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Habe die jetzt verglichen. Sieht aus wie die fast mit 40 - 100g

Das ist doch okay für Forellen und Karpfen oder?


----------



## Katteker (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*



SirOliver schrieb:


> Habe die jetzt verglichen. Sieht aus wie die fast mit 40 - 100g
> 
> Das ist doch okay für Forellen und Karpfen oder?




Moin.

Forelle und Karpfen sind ja nun schon 2 recht unterschiedliche Zielfische. Angeln kannst du mit der Rute auf beide, die Forellen werden halt im Drill wg. des hohen Wurfgewichtes nicht so viel Spaß machen. Möglich ist es aber. 

Das optimale Wurfgewicht liegt i.d.R. ca. 30% unter dem angegebenen maximalen Wurfgewicht. Dort lädt sich die Rute beim Wurf optimal auf und unterstützt so den Wurf durch das zurückfedern. Wenn du mit der Rute sehr leichte Köder auswirfst, hast du halt ne etwas geringere Wurfweite. Bei zu schweren Gewichten ist die Rute überlastet. Darunter leidet ebenfalls die Wurfweite. Im schlimmsten Fall kann die Rute dann auch brechen.

Nachbrenner: Das Wurfgewicht der Rute kannst du am besten durch ausprobieren rausfinden. Stell dich ans Wasser und fang mit leichten Bleien an zu werfen und steiger dann langsam das Gewicht. Beobachte dabei die Rute. Man kann eigentlich ganz gut erkennen ob die Rute noch vernünftig arbeitet oder ob sie langsam überlastet ist. Merkt man auch beim Wurf. Bei ner überlasteten Rute wirft es sich irgentwie "unrund". Man fühlt das sie sich nicht mehr optimal auflädt. Schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## SirOliver (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Okay. Ich danke dir dafür. Das werde ich dann nächste Woche mal machen. Ich werde mal probieren, was dort geht.

Hat denn noch jemand irgendwelche Tips für einen Anfänger. Ich habe schon das eine oder andere gelernt hier und danke dafür ALLE die mir da die Tips gegeben haben.


----------



## Boendall (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

40-100g ist schon ein schöner Brummer für Forellen, was nicht heißt, dass man damit keine Forellen fängt, sondern du wirst im Drill nicht gerade viel Gegenwehr haben (ich rede von Portionsforellen).

Fürs Grundfischen auf Karpfen sind die mMn OK, wobei Karpfen nicht mein Zielfisch ist und dir hier sicher der eine oder ander Carphunter nen Tip geben kann.

Warum willst du unbedingt mit Boilie auf Karpfen gehen?
Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, aber man kann genauso Karpfen auf Wurm, Mais, Maden,Brot fangen.
Boilies sind eine feine Sache, allerdings kommt mir oft vor, dass Anfänger glauben, dass man nur mit Boilie Karpfen fangen kann.

Bissanzeiger: Ich habe zwar Funkpiepser, aber tagsüber verwende ich meist einen Ring aus Silikonschlauch, der mit einem Stift der im Schlauch steckt geöffnet und geschlossen werden kann. Sieht ungefähr so aus:http://www.hiki.at/Signal_Ring_mit_Knicklichtfunktion_8cm_5Stk__nc9242_pg1970_itm042+0042.html

EDIT: Blödsinn rausgenommen: 30% vom maximalen WG sind eben nicht 30% unter dem maximalen WG


----------



## Katteker (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*



Boendall schrieb:


> EDIT: Blödsin rausgenommen: 30% vom maximalen WG sind eben nicht 30% unter dem maximalen WG



OT-Modus ein:

Ich hatte grade angefangen an mir selber zu zweifeln...:m

OT-Modus aus

Das angegebene Wurfgewicht ist ja eh nur ein sehr grober Richtwert. Man hat ja manchmal das Gefühl, die Hersteller würfeln das Wurfgewicht aus...


----------



## Boendall (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Jop hast Recht, allerdings ist der TE Anfänger und muß erstmal ein Gefühl für sein Gerät entwickeln.

Geht mir heute noch so, dass ich neue Ruten viel weniger zutraue als sie wirklich können, da kommt dann eben das Antasten zum Zug.


----------



## SirOliver (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

Moin Moin....

Ich war gestern bei einem Kollegen der auch im Angelverein ist und auch schon Jungendbetreuer war. Der hatte sich die Ruten angeschaut. Er sagte, dass die schon okay sind. Klar gibt es was besseres aber das wird mit der Zeit werden.

Habe jetzt 2 Ruten fürs Posenangeln und eine Grundrute fertig gemacht. Jetzt wird nächste Woche 3 Tage am stück geangelt.... *freu*

Werde dort mit Maden, Mais, Wurm und Boilis angeln. Kucken ob dort was drauf beißt.


----------



## prey (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ein Noob fragt nach und Profis Antworten*

viel glück und petri heil #6


----------

